# دعاء تلميذ عند النوم



## M a r i a m (13 فبراير 2009)

هذه بعض ادعيه الطالب /ــــه


من طلب العلم نام الليالي ،،،،*وسحب البطانيه وقال انا مالي:

خذ الصفر ولا تبالي ،،،،*فأن الصفر من شيمة الرجالي

دخلت الامتحان من غير تحضير،،،،*فوجدت السؤال الاول عسير

والثاني لم اجد له تفسير،،،،*والثالث كاد عقلي يطير

فدعوت الله ان يقرب ورقة زميلي مني،،،،*ويبعد عيون المراقبين عني

اللهم عليك بدفتر الدرجات،،،،*وحول الصفر الى مئات
اللهم عليك بالوكيل ،،،،*واجعل له خرطوما طويل

اللهم عليك بالأخصائي الاجتماعي،،،،*واجعله ممن تنهشه الحيات والآفاعي

اللهم عليك بأستاذ الدين،،،،*لأنه كبير المنافقين

اللهم عليك بأستاذ اللغه العربيه،،،،* واجعله من عمال البلديه

اللهم عليك بأستاذ التاريخ،،،،*واحذفه بعيدا الى المريخ

اللهم عليك بأستاذ الجغرافيا،،،،*واحبسه مع عصابة المافيا

اللهم عليك بأستاذ الاحياء،،،،* واجعله من عارضات الازياء

اللهم عليك بأستاذ الانجليزي،،،،*Beacouse he was crazy

اللهم عليك بأستاذ العلوم ،،،،* واحبسه بين الفم والبلعوم:

اللهم عليك بأستاذ الرياضيات ،،،،*واحبسه فى غرفة العمليات



اللهم عليك بأستاذ الفيزياء،،،،*وحوله من بنى ادم الى مومياء

اللهم اعط المدرس ضربة قويه،،،،*والمدير سكته قلبيه

والمدرسه قنبلة ذريه ،،،،* والطلاب عطلة أبدية


كل سنة وانتوا طيبين المدارس بكرررررة
لولولولولولى
30:30:30:​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (13 فبراير 2009)

*اكيد تقصدي

 دعاء يارا عند النوم

واحسن ان المدارس بكره

يارب علي طول مدارس :t30:​*


----------



## M a r i a m (13 فبراير 2009)

ههههههههههههههه
بقي كدة ياكوكو
زحلانة منك
وبعدين صح احسن
اهه ارتاح منك شوية:t30::t30::t30:​


----------



## merola (13 فبراير 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا جاااااااااااامدة اوى 
اوعدك لو العمر رجع بيا لورا حقولها كل يوم قبل ما انام​*


----------



## M a r i a m (13 فبراير 2009)

ميرسي ياقمر لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة​


----------



## twety (14 فبراير 2009)

> اللهم عليك بدفتر الدرجات،،،،*وحول الصفر الى مئات


 
*هانت يا يارا*
*هههههههههه*

*كلها كتير وتتعدل *


----------



## kalimooo (14 فبراير 2009)

كلام سليم جداااااااااا 

ههههههههههههههههه

كل واحد يعمل صالحه

شكرااااااااا يا يارا


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (14 فبراير 2009)

*راحت المدارس وراحت ايامها ههههههههههههههههههههههه بلا عوده​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 فبراير 2009)

هههههههههه

أوياااااااا ده أنتى أنكشفتى يا يارا 

هررروح أفتن عليكى هههه ​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (14 فبراير 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يقبل منه
ميرسى يويو​*


----------



## dark_angel (15 فبراير 2009)

*ههههههههههههه جميلة جدا يا يارا*​


----------



## GogoRagheb (15 فبراير 2009)

*حلووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووة
جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
تسلم ايدك 
وانا هاجرب اقوله
هههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## M a r i a m (16 فبراير 2009)

twety قال:


> *هانت يا يارا*
> *هههههههههه*
> 
> *كلها كتير وتتعدل *


 ههههههههههه
صليلي يا تويتي ياقمري
نورتى ياجميل​


----------



## M a r i a m (16 فبراير 2009)

كليمو قال:


> كلام سليم جداااااااااا
> 
> ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...


ههههههههههههههه
ميرسي كليمو لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة​


----------



## M a r i a m (16 فبراير 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> *راحت المدارس وراحت ايامها ههههههههههههههههههههههه بلا عوده​*


يابختك ياقمر بنق انا
هههههههههههه
عقبالي يارب
نورتى ياجميل​


----------



## M a r i a m (16 فبراير 2009)

marmar_maroo قال:


> هههههههههه​
> 
> أوياااااااا ده أنتى أنكشفتى يا يارا ​
> 
> هررروح أفتن عليكى هههه ​


هههههههههههههههههههه
اه منك يابت انتى
دايما فاضحانى كدة؟
هههههههههههه
30:30: استمارة 6 والحمدلله
لولولولوولى​


----------



## M a r i a m (16 فبراير 2009)

+ بريسكلا + قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه​*
> *ربنا يقبل منه*
> 
> *ميرسى يويو*​


ههههههههههههههه
ميرسي بريسكلا لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة​


----------



## M a r i a m (16 فبراير 2009)

dark_angel قال:


> *ههههههههههههه جميلة جدا يا يارا*​


ههههههههههههههه
ميرسي ياقمر لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة​


----------



## M a r i a m (16 فبراير 2009)

gogoragheb قال:


> *حلووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووة*
> *جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا*
> *تسلم ايدك *
> *وانا هاجرب اقوله*
> *هههههههههههههههههههههههه*


ههههههههههههههه
ميرسي جوجو لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة
ربنا معاك​


----------



## BishoRagheb (16 فبراير 2009)

*اااااااااااااه
وبعدين النتيجة اخر السنة
زي الفل
صح؟؟​​*


----------



## M a r i a m (16 فبراير 2009)

هههههههههههههههههه
ان شاء الله
ميرسي بيشو لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 فبراير 2009)

هههههههههههههههه
جميل 
ميرررررسى يا يارا
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## merna lovejesus (19 فبراير 2009)

لا بجد تحفه كل يوم هدعى قبل ما اناااااااااااااام


----------



## M a r i a m (19 فبراير 2009)

kokoman قال:


> هههههههههههههههه​
> جميل
> ميرررررسى يا يارا
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


ميرسي كوكو لردك ومرورك الجميل​


----------



## SALVATION (20 فبراير 2009)

_



كل سنة وانتوا طيبين المدارس بكرررررة
لولولولولولى​

أنقر للتوسيع...

هههههههههههههههههه
بجد انتى تحفة
ميرسى ليكى كتيير​_


----------



## M a r i a m (22 فبراير 2009)

merna lovejesus قال:


> لا بجد تحفه كل يوم هدعى قبل ما اناااااااااااااام


 ميرسي ياقمر لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة


----------



## M a r i a m (22 فبراير 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _هههههههههههههههههه_
> _بجد انتى تحفة_
> 
> _ميرسى ليكى كتيير_​


هههههههههههه
:t33::t33::t33:
ميرسي تونى لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة​


----------



## يوستيكا (22 فبراير 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 

بجد لذيذه جداااااااااااااااااااا مرسي يا قمر


----------



## M a r i a m (22 فبراير 2009)

ميرسي ياجميل لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة


----------



## BosY_LoVe_JeSuS (22 فبراير 2009)

*اللهم امين 
ههههههههههههه


بجد تحفه بس خلاص بقا المدجارس راحت عليها خليها على الدكتور بقا ​*


----------



## M a r i a m (22 فبراير 2009)

ميرسي ياقمر لردك ومرورك الجميل


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (22 فبراير 2009)

*طب انا عايزه دعاء على الدكاتره والدكتورات والمعيدين والمعيدات هههههههههههههههه

ميرسيييييييييي يا بنت يا يويو جامد بجد*​


----------



## M a r i a m (22 فبراير 2009)

ههههههههههههه
ميرسي حبيبتي لردك ومرورك الجميل
وحشانى جدا


----------



## النهيسى (25 فبراير 2009)

_شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا
حلوه خاص
ههههههههههههههههههههه​_


----------



## monygirl (25 فبراير 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلو اوى الدعلء بس فين بقى ايام المدارس 
خلاص راحت بلا رجعة


----------



## حوسو (26 فبراير 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههه
مشكور الك دعاء جبار

بس ما اتكوني انتي هادا 
هههه


----------



## rana1981 (26 فبراير 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه دعاء حلو​*


----------



## ndidi (26 فبراير 2009)

خذ الصفر ولا تبالي ،،،،*فأن الصفر من شيمة الرجالي
يا سلام عالإجتهاد هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## M a r i a m (26 فبراير 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> _شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا​_
> _حلوه خاص_
> 
> _ههههههههههههههههههههه_​


----------



## M a r i a m (26 فبراير 2009)

monygirl قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> حلو اوى الدعلء بس فين بقى ايام المدارس
> خلاص راحت بلا رجعة


----------



## M a r i a m (26 فبراير 2009)

حوسو قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> مشكور الك دعاء جبار
> 
> بس ما اتكوني انتي هادا
> هههه


----------



## M a r i a m (26 فبراير 2009)

rana1981 قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه دعاء حلو​*


----------



## M a r i a m (26 فبراير 2009)

ndidi قال:


> خذ الصفر ولا تبالي ،،،،*فأن الصفر من شيمة الرجالي
> يا سلام عالإجتهاد هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## sosana (26 فبراير 2009)

> اللهم عليك بأستاذ الفيزياء،،،،*وحوله من بنى ادم الى مومياء
> 
> اللهم اعط المدرس ضربة قويه،،،،*والمدير سكته قلبيه
> 
> والمدرسه قنبلة ذريه ،،،،* والطلاب عطلة أبدية


امييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين
ميرسي يا مرمر بجد دعاء جاااااااامد 
تسلم ايدك ياقمر


----------



## man4truth (26 فبراير 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## just member (27 فبراير 2009)

*ههههههههههههه*
*انا انصحة ها التلميذ*
*يشتغل شاعر*
*بس بلاش الفشل اللى هو فية *
*بدل ما يألف حجة تانية زى دى *
**
*هههههههههه*
*شكرا يا يارا*​


----------



## Alexander.t (2 مارس 2009)

قديمه بس جميله يا قمر مشكور على تعبك


----------



## m_mary (3 مارس 2009)

هاى يعنى نتفع الدعوة دى على الاخصائى الاجتماعى انا كدة حكرة الشغلانةقبل ما اشتغلها ههههههههههههههة بس بجد انتى عندك حق  هههههههههة


----------



## zama (5 مارس 2009)

حلوة جداً الدعوات دى


----------



## engy_love_jesus (7 مارس 2009)

*



			اللهم عليك بأستاذ الاحياء،،،،* واجعله من عارضات الازياء
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


كدة يا يارا مكنش العشا ولا الغداء ​*


----------

